
Ask HN: Engineering Managers, What todo app you using to manage job? - rst_noimage
Hi,<p>I am new engineering manager and sometimes I get overwhelm by multiple thread and different deadline associated with it. Sometimes, I tend to drop balls on smaller items specially which have less visibility. I want to ask hackers news Engineering Managers, can you suggest what todo app&#x2F;task app&#x2F;reminder app &#x2F;strategy you use to efficiently plan your day and week. I am looking to evaluate long term and short term planning tool or process to efficiently operate my days.
======
sturza
Todoist since 2016 and Notion since 2019.

